# Porque están tardando en actualizar plasma?

## brutico

Salio el martes y todavía no lo tenemos.... puede ser por qt 11?

----------

## cameta

No tengas prisa. Poner lo más nuevo es una receta ideal para convertir tu ordenador en un ladrillo.    :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## spyderco

A ver si sale y no tenemos que usar los overlays xD

----------

## brutico

 *spyderco wrote:*   

> A ver si sale y no tenemos que usar los overlays xD

 

Los estas usando?

----------

## spyderco

 *brutico wrote:*   

>  *spyderco wrote:*   A ver si sale y no tenemos que usar los overlays xD 
> 
> Los estas usando?

 

Los estube usando hasta que vi lo del hacked de github y quite todos los overlays ahora estoy con la misma que tu supongo..

----------

## FyruX

 *spyderco wrote:*   

>  *brutico wrote:*    *spyderco wrote:*   A ver si sale y no tenemos que usar los overlays xD 
> 
> Los estas usando? 
> 
> Los estube usando hasta que vi lo del hacked de github y quite todos los overlays ahora estoy con la misma que tu supongo..

 

Podrias gestionar un repositorio local y mantines el control ... eso sip  mientras mas nuevo mas bugs

----------

